# Does Anyone Know How......



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Just in the event of failure......Prob good to know.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill, at one of our rallies tdvffjohn handed out literature on that. I'l make a copy for you.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Bill, at one of our rallies tdvffjohn handed out literature on that. I'l make a copy for you.


Can you post it here? Or email it? I would be interested in seeing it as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

it is different on different campers. On mine it is from under the camper. There is a flap with a zip tie cut in to the under belly. The crank is in there.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Bill, at one of our rallies tdvffjohn handed out literature on that. I'l make a copy for you.


Isn't it great to have wonderful neighbors........


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Just in the event of failure......Prob good to know.


On the 2004 BHS, if you remove the front cushion of the dinette seating area and remove the drawer, there will be a piece of wood. If I remember correctly, it was held on with one screw. If you remove that cover, you will see the area that you need to be in. I would have to look at it to see, but i think that you need an open ended wrench to manually spin the nut. If California Jim checks in, I'm sure that he will be able to aid in answering the question correctly.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

On my 2007 29BHS, I have to lift up the sofa-bed seat and remove a panel in the floor, toward the forward end of the sofa-bed.

I think it is different from model-to-model and year-to-year, if I remember the several previous posts on this subject.

This is an important thing to know, or you could be stuck somewhere for much longer than you planned on!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's an idea...
why not just check the OUTBACKERS FAQ

Not sure how the slides have changed...so check yours out to see if it works the same. If your's is under the sofa...simply unscrew the front lower panel off the sofa to reveal this motor.
If there are different arrangements out there...send 'em to me! I'll post them on the FAQ.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I checked where H2O said to look and that's it.... I only see one NUT where the FAQ indicated 2. Tomorrow I'll take a pic and post it.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is the slide motor location on 07 28krs w/u shaped dinette.

under the dinette platform that holds the table. On mine, the street side was not fastened, so I tilted the platform right up. There was one screw on the aisle side, about midway the length, 1 inch in. Remove that screw, and any others, and the platform slides right out and you can access the motor. 
david


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

beachbum said:


> Here is the slide motor location on 07 28krs w/u shaped dinette.
> 
> under the dinette platform that holds the table. On mine, the street side was not fastened, so I tilted the platform right up. There was one screw on the aisle side, about midway the length, 1 inch in. Remove that screw, and any others, and the platform slides right out and you can access the motor.
> david


On the 28krs you also have to flip a lever at the motor to hand crank it open or closed

Carlton


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

OK...... Here's what I have. I see the lever, it doesn't move that far, maybe an 1/2 inch. is that it? Will I be able to push the slide by hand?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Bill H said:


> OK...... Here's what I have. I see the lever, it doesn't move that far, maybe an 1/2 inch. is that it? Will I be able to push the slide by hand?


Bill, I found my owners manual for the manual over ride. I'll attempt to scan it into a PDF so that it can be posted to the FAQ's. However, for a quick answer to your question, look at your picture. In your minds eye, rotate the picture, clockwise, a few degrees so that it is straight up and down. On the left side, near the top, is where the cross shaft passes. On the left side, near the bottom, is outside of the motor gearing. The hex head that is sticking out of the left side in the center is where you would need to place you wrench. Although the book states "It is important to note that you DO NOT need to attempt to disengage the motor, as the actuator is "manual ready". You just need to hook up and crank", I don't think that you will be able to manually push the slide in by hand.

EDIT: Upon further review, I may have been incorrect with where I noted to place the wrench. I think that you will want to place the wrench on the cross shaft. Here is a link to the Lippert owners manual that was supplied with our unit. Our units were delivered with the Lippert electric slideout system installed. Even though the picture is a bit different then what we have, I think that page #8 shows what you would want to do. I hope that this helps.

Chris


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

Bill, look at this thread:

Manual crank


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

So Bill do you still need the instructions that I have?


----------

